# Burning



## Psychoe

I recently got back from a trip and took pictures and video.  I am curious if I can burn them in a way to play both the videos and show the pictures on my DVD player.  Any help?


----------



## [tab]

If you have a DVD burner, you should have received software to master DVDs.  If you only have a CD burner you should be able to create (S)VCDs... but check that your DVD player can play them first.


----------



## Praetor

> If you have a DVD burner, you should have received software to master DVDs.


Not if the drive was purchased OEM 

*Psychoe*
In addition to an encoder like CCE or TMPGEnc, have a look at something like DVDLab for authoring. Theoretically Nero Vision Express can do the job all in one application -- but it's buggy and unstable  Even if you've just got a CD burner, you can encode them to DVD and burn them as MiniDVDs (i.e., DVD format burned on a CD -- the cost is you can only fit ~21 minutes or so per disc but hey, whatever works for you!)


----------



## flip218

I have no problem using Nero Vision Express.  I find it very easy to use.  You just add your photos, add any audio if you want, pick your transitions and burn 

One thing ... don't use +/- RW media.  Some standalones don't like/read RW media.  You can test on a RW but to play on standalone you'll want to use +/- R media.


----------



## Praetor

And even more specifically, even though its not much of a problem anymore, some of the older players dont like +R(W) media much so if you're tailoring to older players, -R is prolly the best route


----------

